# SigPro 2340



## douglasd (Oct 21, 2005)

I am nearly ready to purchase a .40 S&W handgun. (I have 2 9mm's and a .45 ACP...I tell my wife I need the .40 to "complete the set"...don't think she's buying it, though).

Anyway, I really like the SigPro in .40, model 2340. I just wondered if anyone knows (preferably from firsthand experience) anything good or bad about this handgun.

Or have you heard anything...I am talking about things other than just personal preference.

Thanks for any input.

Doug


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

douglasd,

I have that pistol in my safe. Good gun. Shoots well, but I do have one issue with it.

Big grip. Actually you get two grips with it. Both are wide. If you have small hands you wont like it. I am 6'3" and it fits well, but is not as comfortable as the 226, 229, 220, etc.

Aside from that it is a nice firearm. Now for my opinion. I would say if you can pony up the extra doe, go with the 226 or 229 in 40 s&w. IMO thet shoot a little better (as far as recoil), and I feel that they are more accurate. I know they are more expensive, but they are well worth it. You see, the Pro is obviously lighter than the 229, but the frame is (or seems) bigger because of the grip. So for me, and in my opinion, I would go with the more comfortable pistol. Remember you will have this gun for a long time if you really like it. Also I'm sure you wouldn't buy a truck without test-driving it first. Find a gun range that rents pistols, and try the Pro out next to another pistol you were thinking about. Let the guns sell you on which one to get. Finally. Dont let a little cash make your decision for you. Most firearms dealers have layaway programs. If you have decided to go with the more expensive pistol, than put the money down that you were going to spend on the Pro, and take a few extra weeks or months to pay it off.

I'll shut up now. Good luck on your decision.

Gunny


----------



## douglasd (Oct 21, 2005)

Gunny....

Thanks for the info. Actually, I have noticed that the grip is a bit big for me, as I do have small hands. Also, the whole gun is slightly larger than the 229, making it a bit harder to conceal, even though it's lighter.

I have been going back and forth, trying to decide. I want a .40, and I have been looking at the H&K USP Compact also. I just don't like the magazine release on that one. I suppose I could get used to it, though.

I have thought about a Glock 23, but I don't know if I like the light trigger pull. I think for me, have a full double action pull on the first shot would make me feel better.

Thanks again...

Doug


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

All three manufactures produce great guns. You will get used to the mag release on the HK, as well as the trigger on the Glock. It is just a matter of getting used to your firearm. Like I said in my previous post, test drive all three if you can. It will make your decision so much easier : "I like the Glock because of this, but I did not like this. I love the HK because of this, but hated this... etc.

Gunny


----------



## garysh (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello:
I have a new sigpro 2340 (never Fired) its a excellent gun but i need a lighter one for my wife. I am selling mine. If you or anybody else interested let me know.
Excellent condition, no scratches clean.

I am in michigan. email id: [email protected]


----------

